# EPA Confused by GM Volt's Fuel Economy



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Volt can slip through about 85 percent of the EPA's test cycle without even firing up the gasoline engine, posing a challenge to Vehicle Chief Engineer Andrew Farah, pictured here with leaked photo of the Volt.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, well it had to happen sooner or later!

This issue does have to be resolved though. I don't think its very honest to include the 40 mile all electric range when rating the MPGs of the car. Some one might think it could do 100+ MPG on a cross country trip or something.

Perhaps we will have to have a dual rating system for EVs (kwh/mile) and ICEs (MPG) with hybrids like this having figures for both driving modes.


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Why not just measure the efficiency kW/Mile for the battery range and continue to measure the MPG for the distance after that until the tank is drained? 
Repeat that on a few of the worst case scenarios like an all up hill trip using a speed say 5mph faster than the average American drives.
David85 again you are right.

Why do I suspect this was not a statement made by the EPA to get public comment but to hype a new car????


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

One has to admit that there is a significant difference between 60 MPG and 48. Makes me wonder what the numbers for the volt concept REALLY were since the version shown in this article has extensive "aero mods" done to improve fuel economy.

Its no wonder GM would rather have 100+ MPG advertised instead. Maybe they think the general public will not understand a rating other than in MPGs (and they might be right). Its the same car either way the rating is done and if the car is good than it will sell. The prius, which I do not entirely like, got off to a shaky start in the era of the EV1, but it turned out to be a good product anyway.

I've seen articles that show modified prius hybrids that were fitted with larger batteries that allowed electric running mode for range of 20-40 miles. The term "cost equivalent" MPG comes up on the more objective topics. But with the price of electricity and fuel constantly moving all over the place, I'm not even comfortable with that either.

I think the chevy volt's MPG rating should be based strictly on the ICE powertrain, and it will be up to GM to explain the benefits of plug in hybrids. Toyota will no doubt be keeping a close eye on how this turns out with their own plans for a plug in prius for 2010.

So far, GM's efforts with the volt has failed to impress me. I'd sooner try and steal a surviving EV1 from their museum.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

EPA Confused???

Is this the first time?!!!

Mark that calendar!!


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

David85 - I think we would all rather see a return of the EV1 instead of the Volt. Heck they had prototypes of the EV1 with ICE engines wired in serial. Why we never got a production version of that I don't know. Wikipedia even has photos of it.


----------

